# dwarf java fern??



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe. I have a java fern that is dark green, only about four inches long and 1/4 - 1/2 inch wide. I've had it for almost six months and it doesn't grow taller while the others do. Here's an older picture, it is the one on the far right, it curls down. Very pretty. I'll try to get a newer picture, this is a tank I have at work.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Robert,

Is this similar? This is a better picture closeup with regular java in the background.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

There's no such thing as dwarf narrow-leaf java fern, but there is narrow-leaf java fern. http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/plant/NarrowLeaf_Java_Fern_


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Vladdy said:


> There's no such thing as dwarf narrow-leaf java fern, but there is narrow-leaf java fern. http://www.thinkfish.co.uk/plant/NarrowLeaf_Java_Fern_


You could be right. For all I know, this could be stunted java fern. All I know is the person who sold it to me had it for years and it hasn't grown very tall or wide. The narrow leaf java I have is nothing like the one in the front. This has very fine texture and is smaller than the narrow leaf. I actually have narrow leaf behind this fern. Whatever it is, I like it.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Well I found someone in the trade forum here that was selling a "dwarf java fern." There are plants sold here all the time that people have never heard of before, I thought maybe this was one of them. You know, these club people like Aaron and so forth. They are the ones that brought the "trident" java fern into this country. No dwarf?

I have both narrow leaf java fern and needle leaf java fern already.The needle leaf is less than a half inch wide and grows quite long.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I can tell you this plant grows like no other java fern. It is very small and pretty what ever it is called.


----------



## nytowl83 (Jan 15, 2006)

I got three pots of this dwarf Java fern too, I was searching on the web about the max size... seems no one has really documented this yet


----------

